# Question About Bloodlines



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, I have read some threads on here talking about razors edge and gotti. It appeals to many uneducated people because these bloodlines mixed together are known for their size or what not.
Someone has a puppy left out of a litter that she is claiming to be razors edge/gotti. She said the puppy is ADBA registered and the papers should be in Monday or Tuesday. I saw the mom and she didnt look that big. The woman told me she was the runt. The puppy, who is 4 months old, looked like it was maybe 3 months. It seemed small too. The puppy was not blue (Im not sure if a RE/gotti is blue or not. In new to bloodlines) she was brown with white on her muzzle, chest, belly, and her two front feet. The woman said the father was a show dog and had the same white on the two front feet though the dad was not on premises. The woman is asking $175 for the pup.
We like the pup. She is beautiful. But once again, we would like to make sure we are not being lied to.
Do you think she is lying? What do you think about the price? It seems cheap to me if it actually is RE/gotti even though people on here said it is one of the most scatterbred bloodlines.
The ad is on kijiji dot com under the city Orlando, Fl. It is titled razors edge/gotti pup. There is a picture of the dog. We did go today to meet the pup. We didnt buy her today because we are waiting to see if the papers come in Mon or Tues. 
All advice and opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I would say do not give her a dime until you have the papers in your hands. So many BYBs will promise papers and never come through. Honestly $175 is not a bad price, I know many rescues have a comparable adoption fee to discourage bad apples, people tend to place more value on something they have forked over their hard earned money for. If you like the pup, I would say go ahead, at least they aren't charging 3k lol, but if you want to do it because you feel like its a "good deal" on a RE/Gotti, then you have to really ask yourself if this is really a good idea. From the sound of the situation, there's probably a good chance you will never see papers, and if you do, they are probably hung. Just pick the pup you feel the most connection to, whether its a pricey show line pup, or a rescue. The price should never be the reason for getting a pup. I'm not saying that the price is your personal only consideration, but very often BYBs will puch a great deal at you to cloud your mind from other things.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If the dog actually has ADBA papers it may be a good buy. For one she is not trying to charge a butt load for pups so obviously money isn't her concern. But I would want to see both parents. These lines aren't always over bred bullies but 9 times out of 10 thats what you'll get. Hell I got Dumae for $100 UKC/ADBA. Sometimes you get a good deal.

She sure is a cutie and doesn't look like she'll be overdone
This is the pup she is looking at I believe


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

not all re/gotti dogs are blue sounds like a byb to me i would be carefull i wanted a ambully and i took my time and did all the research i knew how to do i checked for health problems and got to visit the kennel myself and was able to look at the parents and judge thier tempremant for myself and was able to get the dog i wanted it was definately worth the wait


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like the person selling you the dog is a typical back yard breeder who had puppies and is just trying to get rid of them fast that is why they are selling them for so cheap this is very common with back yard breeders you can get a well bred dog for under 500.00 but you have to know who your dealing with just from the story you have been given it does not sound like this person is a reputable breeder IMO. The dog could very well be razor's edge and gotti which would make your pup an american bully.. But in order to determine this you would have to have pedigree info on both the parent's. If the dog is registered they should be able to provide you with paper's from a reputable registry the adba is considered one of them. Bully breeder's tend to breed for blue dogs but not all razor's edge and gotti dogs are blue. Pit bulls come in a variety of different colors. Bloodline will determine if your dog is pure bred or not or weather your dog is an amstaff/apbt/american bully. If you have time please read this

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9956-evaluating-picking-pup.html

Also is this the first time you have owned a pit bull type breed?

If you are wanting to give this puppy a good family home that is great .. just be aware when dealing with back yard breeder's you never know what your going to get. That is why it's important to ask a lot of questions prior to taking the pup home. I would def want to make sure the puppy is healthy first and foremost. What are your plans for this pup? Do you plan on showing him/her? Or will the puppy be more of a companion?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds fishy to me. The dog might have the bloodlines in it somewhere down the line but the father wouldnt be that great of a show dog if the pups were only 175.
plus it cost a lot of money to properly care for a litter. Make sure that the papers are legit and if they don't arrive by mon or tues I would wait maybe a week longer at the most the adba tends to be slow. I would also ask to see a pedigree on the mom and dad. I would ask for health records as well. Becareful I know it sounds like a good buy but you get what you pay for. it might be the best dog in the world but you never know. Ask a crap load of questions you can usually find out when someone is lying this way.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

American_pit13.. yes that is the pup.

FloorCandy.. what do you mean by "From the sound of the situation, there's probably a good chance you will never see papers, and if you do, *they are probably hung*."?

Everyone else.. this pup is the last of the litter. She said she had the price low because she wanted to find a home for it. We do not plan on buying the pup until we see the papers. That is why we didnt get her today.
I do not plan on breeding or showing the dog. Just looking for a companion.
The mom dog was non aggressive. She came outside and licked us to death. The dad dog was not there. She said he was a stud dog and the person wanted pick of the litter as a fee.
The pup looked and acted healthy. The woman gave the shots and dewormers herself. Either way, if we get her, we are taking her to the vet the next day. We looked the puppy all over and she only had one red spot on her belly by her back leg. We think she may have gotten bit by a bug or something because the woman said she has spent the last two nights in the kennel with the other pup (her pup out of the litter that she is keeping) and adult dog. Is there anything else we should look for?
No, this is not my first pit bull. I have grown up with them since I was about 4. I adopted my own about two years ago. We rescued her from a kill shelter. I was told she was an AmStaff but she looked like a red nose pit to me. She died a year ago from a snake bite.
We really connected with the pup and liked her personality. We just want to make sure the woman is not lying about the papers. And I was just wondering about the bloodlines and scatterbreeding I had read in other threads.

If there is anything else anyone would like to add, feel free. Im open to anything.

Thank you all so far that has given advice/suggestions.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with the people who said it sounds a liiittle fishy. If papers aren't that important to you then I would just pay the $175 and take the pup home if you really like it! But When getting a pup there should be no rush. Keep looking for that special pup and REPUTABLE breeder!
I know you are in Orlando, FL BUT...I got Hov from a kennel in Lyons, GA. The owner was very down to earth and very honest. He took me around the yard and introduced me to every single 1 of his dogs. THEY ALL WERE AMAZING!! The pics on his website do not do them justice AT ALL! They all have GREAT bloodlines! & they are not overpriced. Hov is 6.5 months old and has the BEST temperment I've ever seen in a dog. He's also HUGE. He's 6.5 months old and weighs 56 lbs. I am totally satisfied and will be getting my next pup from them!
he also will show you the papers and pedigrees on the parents & he has the pups papers in hand & signs them over to you right there!
.: SouthGeorgiaPitbull :. Pit Bull Terriers - APBT Puppies For Sale

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pitlover0718 said:


> American_pit13.. yes that is the pup.
> 
> FloorCandy.. what do you mean by "From the sound of the situation, there's probably a good chance you will never see papers, and if you do, *they are probably hung*."?
> 
> ...


If she has ADBA papers and you like mom and the pup, I would get her. She looks like she would turn out nice and price doesn't make the pup. I would want to see dad but hey sometimes no one gets pictures with stud service.

And yes ADBA can be slow it took 7 weeks to get my papers from them.

Price can make it seem fishy but sometimes the people care more about the home than the money.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

By hung papers I mean if you think the dog might not look the age she ays, and she doesn't have the papers, she could either have no intention of giving you papers, and once she has your money she will suddenly drop off the face of the earth, or she could get fake papers, like from a different litter, and "hang" them on your dog. I'm not trying to offend or insult you, I just don't want to see you get ripped off. Papers are not the most important thing in the world, but its nice to know where your dog comes from. Also, someone who lies about 1 detail might lie about others.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

The price doesn't always make the dog. I have a UKC/ADBA Blue Fawn for FREE on a spay contract and now I got a UKC/ADBA Blue for $150 and I plan on showing her!!! Nothing fishy about it. I don't know why some ppl think show dogs have to be over $300 but that is not always true.

If you are just looking for a companion, I would totally get her, but hey, if you ever get interested in showing also and she has the papers, then go for it. 

So here are some pictures of my beautiful dual registered girls. 









So this one is Nevaeh, I got her for free!


















And this is Faith, I only paid $150 for her.



























Oh and just cuz I didn't pay over $300 doesn't mean I didn't get them from a reputable breeder either. Not all great breeders charge a bundle.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I think if you click with this puppy and you want her as a companion you should definitely get her. She is so so so adorable.


----------



## watchdawg (Mar 28, 2009)

u have to be sure the papers are legit ive seen people registering pups from a dog that was dead. just using his papers when they bred a different scattterbred male.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> By hung papers I mean if you think the dog might not look the age she ays, and she doesn't have the papers, she could either have no intention of giving you papers, and once she has your money she will suddenly drop off the face of the earth, or she could get fake papers, like from a different litter, and "hang" them on your dog. I'm not trying to offend or insult you, I just don't want to see you get ripped off. Papers are not the most important thing in the world, but its nice to know where your dog comes from. Also, someone who lies about 1 detail might lie about others.


No offense taken. I dont know what all the terminology means so that is why I asked.

How do I tell if the papers are legit?

In all reality, papers do not mean much to me, especially since I have no intentions on breeding or showing. I just want to see if she is lying about them or not. Because like FloorCandy said, if she lies about one thing, she might lie about others.
$175 does not seem like that much to me with or without papers. Around my area, people try to get 250 or more for a pit bull without papers.
We really hope everything goes good. We liked her and would like to bring her home.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless you know the lines and breeder you can't really tell. I wouldn't worry to much about it with what you are wanting in a dog.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If you feel the connection to the pup, just pay the $175 and make her the best pet bull ever! Before I came on here and educated myself we paid $200 for our dog Loki. No papers, nothing. Still one of the best $200 we ever spent. We are lucky, because he turned out to be a great dog, and we likely saved him from a fate worse than death (the guy we bought him from was selling the pups out of a jeep in a motel 6 parking lot on the side of a busy road).

However you would expect to spend $100 at a shelter for an adoption fee alone, plus supplies and vet bills. I would say $175 is a small price to pay, papers or not. If you like her, go for it!


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for all the info and help everyone. I will keep ya'll posted as to if I get her or keep looking.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Im supposed to go get her tomorrow. The woman kept posting new ads for the pup. I sent her and email and told her we were still interested in the pup and she said "first come, first serve. She has bills that need to be paid and she is now a single parent."
This really makes me think she doesnt have papers, which isnt a big deal. But I was thinking about it while reading other posts on training. This pup is 4 months old with no training what so ever. When we met her, she would play with the dogs more than pay attention to us. She acknowledged us for a second and then went off to play with the momma dog and explore. The woman also said the puppy is "tile" trained.
We really liked this pup but I know how pits are stubborn.. is training going to be almost impossble with her seeing as she has had none and she is close to the teen stage? Or is she still young enough that it wont set her that much back?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

training is possible for any pup no matter their age it maybe alittle more challenging but it can be with way with any pup no matter what age it will depend on the pup. If you are feeling alittle concerned about the seller of this pup than I would look else where you want to make sure you pic the pup for you.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

We loved the pup. When I got her to come to me, I picked her up and she was very lovable. Im sure away from the other pup and momma dog she will be playful and such with us.
I was just reading a forum in the training section on this site and it was talking about how a crucial time period in their lives is when they are living with the breeder for the first 8 weeks. Well, she has been there for 16 weeks or so. And I was just wanting to know if anyone had any ideas on how her training might go. I know it depends on the dog and the owner. Just wondering if anyone else had been in the same/similar situation.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

most of my dogs I got at 5months and older 2 being almost 1 when i got them. It really just depends on how much time the breeder has spent with the pup. If the pup as learned to go in a certain spot than thats a good start some breeders don't try to house break at all but I will warn you it will be hard on you since the pup has already started to pick up bad habits but its not impossible as long as you are consistent.


----------

